# 2 battery mod



## Yaseen36 (9/2/17)

Hi guys. 
I've been using my Eleaf ipower 80w mod for about 6 months now, and its been great, no complaints whatsoever. 

But I think its time to upgrade. I'm looking for a mod that would give me great battery life and power, but also wouldnt break the bank. Any suggestions? 

Im using a coilart mage combo rdta and a coilart azeroth rdta.


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/2/17)

Yaseen36 said:


> Hi guys.
> I've been using my Eleaf ipower 80w mod for about 6 months now, and its been great, no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> But I think its time to upgrade. I'm looking for a mod that would give me great battery life and power, but also wouldnt break the bank. Any suggestions?
> ...



Hi bud in my opinion on the best 2 cell Mod that money can buy without breaking the bank is-

Minkin v1.5
Minkin boost
Minikin v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

Snow wolf 200 plus or minikin boost. Not a fan of the v2. Not pocket friendly so got rid of it for the snow wolf instead. A lot smaller design for pockets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Polar (10/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Not rocket friendly



The V1.5 is indeed more rocket friendly. V2 is great as an indoors device.



Yaseen36 said:


> Any suggestions?



If you use mainly power mode, the suggestions above are great. Minikin's doesn't fare so well in the Temperature control department, but other than that they are great all round devices. Would also recommend the V1.5 boost as it fits 25mm atties.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/2/17)

Smok's alien is a super mod - even more so if you get one that doesn't have peeling paint  You could also look at the releaux 2/3. They're both good mods that don't cost too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Hi @Yaseen36

I agree with the folks above
I dont use temp control and have a minikin v1.5
Its been great so far
Nice and small

Also use a hotcig r150 and love it but its a bit bigger - more of a home device for me

I tend to vape at lowish power - around 30W - so the batteries on both these mods do last quite a long time. No complaints on that front.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yaseen36 (10/2/17)

Thanks alot guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Yaseen36
> 
> I agree with the folks above
> I dont use temp control and have a minikin v1.5
> ...


Same here, hotcig R150 for home use and minikin boost when im on the go as it is pocket friendly. I dont use temp control but i do like the curve mode on the minikin boost. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)




----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

Polar said:


> The V1.5 is indeed more rocket friendly. V2 is great as an indoors device.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use mainly power mode, the suggestions above are great. Minikin's doesn't fare so well in the Temperature control department, but other than that they are great all round devices. Would also recommend the V1.5 boost as it fits 25mm atties.


That auto correct of mine tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yaseen36 (10/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 84582
> View attachment 84583


Looks amazing


----------



## MrDeedz (10/2/17)

My younger bro recently bought this and no issues thus far.
*Smoant Battlestar 200W TC Box Mod*

Vapeking: R1050.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Same here, hotcig R150 for home use and minikin boost when im on the go as it is pocket friendly. I dont use temp control but i do like the curve mode on the minikin boost.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Lekker @Monkey.D.Luffy 
Although I love my little cement version black Minikin 1.5 - I would love to get a boost - just for the curve function 
Enjoy it


----------



## Yagya (10/2/17)

i just saw the dual pico available at vapecartel.
looks to me like the smallest dual battery mod.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-dual-200w-tc-starter-kit?variant=33752047747

Reactions: Like 1


----------

